# holy crap ! buddy club for b14 !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that crayz insane.


even if it is from GTP.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I saw that b4. The sides are pretty cool too, but the rear is REALLY, REALLY UGLY.


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

I really like that front end, its hot!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rear is ugly .. sides are cool.

sides









rear


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hmmm, i've made many post regarding that kits sideskirts, you may have seen them. 
i saw it on extremedimensions
same car as liu's pic:








JDM BUDDY KIT


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

extreme dimension is a authorized dealer of GTP


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

how much is the buddy club front does that bottom lip come with it? and is it cf or fg? thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool front and sides....don't care for the rear.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

forget the kit i want that front splitter ! anyone know where i can pick one like that up at ?


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

The sides look very clean.. those with the R33 front.. would look nice

Hmm...


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

can anyone answer my ? cuz i would really like to know? thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Contact GTP for the price, and add on another $500-$600 to make it actually fit right.

The splitter looks custom.

It's fiberglass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hot shot nissan 

email me and ill try 2 get u a better price


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

5-600 to make it fit right. i still can't get over that. it just seems like something made specifically for the car SHOULD fit right out of the box.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not certain on the fitment but that was the last issue with the kit before . supposedly their fitment is supposedly to be alot better than before.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

That front end is a snow-plow IMO. Just a little too big...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

lmao


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

im not feelin the front at all. nice cf hood though.

Ben


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't like it, it isn't proportional to the rest of the car. It makes it look like the car is going to flip over any second from the weight in the front


----------

